# University not recognized by UGC/ACITE - application for Germany job seeker visa and later work visa



## AmosSG (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello!!!

I need help. I have a degree in India, which is not recognized by UGC/ACITE. It comes under deemed university (Societies Act, 1860 and under the Bombay Public Trust Act, 1950). I have around 9 yrs of experience. My question is, can I make it to Germany using a job seeker visa and later on with a work visa.

Note: University name is _Dnyaneshwar Vidyapeeth, Pune_
regards

Amos


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AmosSG said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I need help. I have a degree in India, which is not recognized by UGC/ACITE. It comes under deemed university (Societies Act, 1860 and under the Bombay Public Trust Act, 1950). I have around 9 yrs of experience. My question is, can I make it to Germany using a job seeker visa and later on with a work visa.
> 
> ...


What does the ANABIN database say?


----------



## AmosSG (Jun 24, 2021)

ALKB said:


> What does the ANABIN database say?


I had submitted my degree certificate to an immigration consultant to check my eligibility. I got a negative review stating that my degree is not recognized as it is not UGC and AICTE approved (Indian Government standardization) and it is considered weak for Germany. I searched through the ANABIN database, my university is not listed there. Can my work experience be taken into consideration if my degree is a problem? or what else could be an alternative?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

AmosSG said:


> Can my work experience be taken into consideration if my degree is a problem?


No.

Your only option is to have your degree officially evaluated by the ZAB:






Zeugnisbewertung für ausländische Hochschulqualifikationen


Zeugnisbewertung für ausländische Hochschulqualifikationen – Zentralstelle für ausländisches Bildungswesen (ZAB)




www.kmk.org





For the record, your "immigration consultant" should have provided this information to you.


----------

